# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Foto nga tryeza e Ubuntu

## soft-master

Shikoni këtë foto nga tryeza e Ubuntu me Compiz fusion.
Ju ftoj dhe juve të tregoni ndonjë foto tjetër të veçantë :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ixnpeL

ja dhe 1 ishalla nuk gaboj  :ngerdheshje:  ngjan si compiz fusion

----------


## soft-master

> ja dhe 1 ishalla nuk gaboj  ngjan si compiz fusion


Nuk thashë të sillni foto të gatshme, por ndonjë foto që i keni bërë ju vetë tryezes të sistemit operativ linux që ju përdorni.

Meqë ra fjala, inxpeL e paske gjetur foton ketu :buzeqeshje: :
http://www.tommyblue.it/2008/02/07/attivare-compiz-fusion-sul-nuovo-macbook-intel-x3100-e-ubuntu-gutsy/

----------

